# Frankenstein's Monster pics yet?



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Any photos of this kit available or did I just miss them? I can't wait to see what the sculpt looks like!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

not for a little while yet.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes, I am way more excited about Frankenstein than the Mummy.........but I am going to buy the Mummy..........just because.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm curious what pose Frankenstein will be in. There are some pretty neat poses from the movies that don't get used in many models of him.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You can see a pic the kit is based on at the Moebius Website Jaeg. Its a scene where hes coming through the door. Its gonna be a most awesome kit! This will no doubt be one of the greatest styrene figure kits of all time. Ranking right up there with the Aurora Blackbeard and Bride of Frankenstein, The Monarch Nosferatu, and of course the Moebius Invisible man and Mummy!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm Moebius has been in business only a short time, and has made three of my top six favorites of all time. That says a bunch!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I've been asking when will the kit be released and have been told late August. Can't wait to see some pictures of the test shots as well as the box art. Wonder if they got Boris Gogos to do that too.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

test shot pics are up on the Moebius site . looks good !! 
hb


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I thought it would look a little more Karloff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can't find the pics. Direct link plz?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Can't find the pics. Direct link plz?


 They had to be removed... slight miscommunication, according to the other thread. Universal hadn't signed off on it yet, so it really wasn't supposed to be shown at this time. Adjustments are evidently in the works anyway, so what you saw wouldn't be what you got.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good, I thought it was me being too stupid to find them.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

So did I at first John. Glad to hear that a better looking Franky is on the way.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Oh, OH? Ahhhhhh! Almost had a heart attack. I was looking on the website and the Frankenstein kit isn't underneath the Universal Licensed section any more but at least it's still on the pre-orders. Must be from the other day when pictures of the first test of the kit was shown without Universal signing off on the kit. Thank goodness it's still in the preorder though. Michael


----------

